# If anyone wants any thing - blog template, avatars, wallpaper



## teampunishment

Whatever - then please leave me a message and I will sort it out for you. Colours, name/title, and links to any images you want used would be appreciated.


----------



## ty15

if you could get me tito ortiz flippin off the lions den, that would be greately appreciated :thumbsup:


----------



## The Don

ty15 said:


> if you could get me tito ortiz flippin off the lions den, that would be greately appreciated :thumbsup: With God we will gain the victory and He will trample down our enemies.- Psalms 80:12




I have to ask... Which one????


----------



## ty15

after he beats mezger at ufc 19 and starts the whole ortiz/shamrock fued


----------



## The Don

ty15 said:


> after he beats mezger at ufc 19 and starts the whole ortiz/shamrock fued


oh sorry I ment which God... it was kind of a joke.. I ment to delete the first half and just leave your sig...


----------



## ty15

oh...i see


----------



## teampunishment

Lol - I will try to find a pic of it


----------



## ty15

k, thanks


----------



## UFCFAN33

CAN u make a Tank abbott one?


----------



## teampunishment

ty15 - any chance you can find me the picture pls?

Tank should be ok - any particular colours 33?


----------



## ty15

teampunishment- haha ive been looking for a pic for days, and so far no luck, i was hoping youd know where to find one, but if you cant find it, then dont worry about it


----------



## TheOaf66

I put a post in the other thread but I am looking for a Matt Hughes avatar for my posts, not to picky on what kind so whatever...thanks


----------



## UFCFAN33

whatever u think looks best


----------



## daddyp

I would really appreciate a moving image clip of any of the following kicking their opponents ass!!

Michael Bisping 
James Thompson
Rich Franklin
Randy Couture
Ian Freeman


Or let me know what program you use to make them and I'll try it!!

Thank you thank you !!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Organik

can someone make this a avatar for me?


----------

